# gaming chairs - pants/not pants?



## scott_forester (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm very tempted to buy a gaming chair. The idea of having the speakers in the chair so I don't wake everyone in the house up when I'm getting my arse kicked on COD is appealing.

I'm looking at a Pyramat S250. Question is are they cheaply made pieces of tat that I'll end up never using or are do they add anything to the gaming experience?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2009)

utterly pants poor back support and totally uncomfortable after about 2 hours...

tat which will get on use and then be stuff in the back of a cupboard...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2009)

spend the cash n a cool pair of headphones


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 14, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> spend the cash n a cool pair of headphones



Grrr - for reasons I don't understand the PS3 doesn't support headphones for game chat and game sound. I'd love a pair of headphones that supported both.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> Grrr - for reasons I don't understand the PS3 doesn't support headphones for game chat and game sound. I'd love a pair of headphones that supported both.



erm yes it does...

bluetooth headsets...


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 14, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> erm yes it does...
> 
> bluetooth headsets...



No it doesn't on a PS3 you can't get the game sound over the BT headset from the PS3 it only comes out of the stereo and TV channels.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2009)

Never seen the point in these chair thingys myself...


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 14, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never seen the point in these chair thingys myself...



I just thought with the speakers in the chair I could play into the wee hours without the wife coming downstairs and telling me off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I guess that's one way...why not get a wireless headphones and plug em into the TV?


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 14, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I guess that's one way...why not get a wireless headphones and plug em into the TV?



I mainly online game (badly) so that isn't really an option. I'll buy the wife some earplugs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> I mainly online game (badly) so that isn't really an option. *I'll buy the wife some earplugs*.



I think you have your answer!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 15, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> I mainly online game (badly) so that isn't really an option. *I'll buy the wife some earplugs.*


Ooh, that's a good idea.  Gift wrapped.  For her birthday or Christmas or Valentine's Day.

Why not go the whole hog and buy her a nice vaccuum cleaner or iron while you're at it.  

Seriously, you're up till stupid o'clock while your wife is urging you to stop playing online games and inviting you to join her in bed...?  And instead of going upstairs and joining her and getting all romantic under the duvet, your response to this situation is to buy her earplugs? 

If I had a husband who was as considerate as you, the word "thanks" wouldn't be the first that sprang to mind, but "divorce"!  

ETA:  Seriously, don't do it, unless you want it cited as part of grounds for "unreasonable behaviour," ffs, just put the joystick down, and give your wife some of your own, erm, joystick...


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 15, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Ooh, that's a good idea.  Gift wrapped.  For her birthday or Christmas or Valentine's Day.
> 
> Why not go the whole hog and buy her a nice vaccuum cleaner or iron while you're at it.
> 
> ...



It was a joke .... having woken, my frankly wonderful, missus up at silly o'clock luvmakin is the last think on her mind.


----------



## bmd (Apr 15, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Ooh, that's a good idea.  Gift wrapped.  For her birthday or Christmas or Valentine's Day.
> 
> Why not go the whole hog and buy her a nice vaccuum cleaner or iron while you're at it.
> 
> ...



These are your issues, aren't they. 

In other news, I just got an email about powering up my Dude Piston. Your joystick comment made me think of it.


----------

